# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές 2009

## prutanis

Ευχομαι σε ολους Καλη Ανασταση και Καλο Πασχα!

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλη ανασταση σε ολους και ειδικα στους ναυτικους μας, που ταξιδευουν αυτες τις μερες και ειναι μακρια απο τις οικογενειες τους κι απο την πατριδα.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

καλο Πασχα και καλη Ανασταση σε ολους με υγεια και καλη επιστροφη σε οσους φυγουν

----------


## NikosP

Έυχομαι σε όλα τα μέλη του forum Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση, να περάσετε όμορφα αυτές τις μέρες μαζί με τα αγαπημένα σας πρόσωπα και στους ναυτικούς που λείπουν μακριά, του χρόνου να βρίσκονται μαζί με την οικογένεια τους.

----------


## fotini86

Και γω με την σειρά μου να ευχηθώ Καλές Γιορτές και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους όπου και αν πάτε ότι και αν κάνετε. 

Προσοχή στις κροτίδες  :Very Happy:  και τον οβελία! (μην τον κάψετε)

----------


## tzia-kea

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

"Όσες ευχές απλόχερα 
οι άλλοι θα σας πούνε
εγώ απλά σας εύχομαι 
αληθινές να βγούνε."
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35805
*Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!! Καλή Ανάσταση!!!Καλό Πάσχα!!!*

----------


## Naias II

Πάσχα μα πείτε μου πως μπορώ
τέτοια γιορτή να νοιώσω
αν δεν ποστάρω στο Nautilia
ευχές για να σας δώσω!!!

Χρόνια Πολλά
Καλή Ανάσταση!

----------


## dk

Κι εγω με τη σειρα μου να ευχηθω σε ολους σας καλο Πασχα και καλη Ανασταση!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Χρονια Πολλα,Καλη Ανασταση και Καλο Πασχα σε ολο το forum αλλα και στους ναυτικους μας που τετοιες αγιες μερες βρισκονται μακρια απο τις οικογενειες τους.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Επισις και απο μενα καλο πασχα καλη ανασταση σε ολους :Razz:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Και, για να αλλάξουμε λίγο παραστάσεις, κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την υπέροχη Ν. Αφρική, μαζί με χαιρετισμούς και ευχές για καλό Πάσχα....  :Wink: 
south africa.jpg

south africa_0001.jpg

south africa_0002.jpg

----------


## kostastzo

ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΝΤΙΝΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ


*Ωσαν την λαμψη του κεριου*
*τσ' αναστασης το βραδυ*
*ναναι η ζωη σας φωτεινη*
*χωρις σταλια σκοταδι!*

----------


## polykas

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ *KAΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ* ΜΕ *ΥΓΕΙΑ* ΚΑΙ *ΑΓΑΠΗ...*

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr και σε όλους τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς που αυτές τις άγιες μέρες θα είναι μακριά από την οικογένεια τους!

----------


## sea world

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα κι απο μένα-άρτι αφιχθείς απο Ιταλία :Wink: -με αγάπη, υγεία και την πραγματική ανάσταση που αναζητά ο καθένας!
Σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας υγεία, επιτυχία και επι-υπομονή!!
Κλά να περάσετε όλοι σας :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα,με υγεία σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία και τις οικογένειες τους!

----------


## Leo

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλες, όλους και τους αγαπημένους τους. Καλά ταξίδια στους ξενιτεμένους. Αγάπη και ειρήνη σε όλο τον κόσμο!

----------


## Natsios

Καλό Πάσχα, καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας, σε θάλασσες και στεριά.

----------


## kalypso

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους!!!
Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας και καλή αντάμωση!!

----------


## Vortigern

"Να φέρει η Ανάσταση 
στον κόσμο την γαλήνη 
στις χώρες που σκοτώνονται 
να φέρει την ειρήνη."

"Εύχομαι η Ανάσταση 
καρδιές να μαλακώσει 
το αύριο καλύτερο 
για εσάς να ξημερώσει."

Καλο Πασχα σε ολους και στους ναυτικους μας και καλη Ανασταση!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με τη σημαία μεσίστια...

...στην κορύφωση του Θείου Δράματος

...Ο Καπετάνιος και το "πλήρωμα" του N@utilia.gr ευχονται σε όλα τα μέλη και τους φίλους καλή Ανάσταση...

...Ειδικά στους ναυτικούς που η Ανάσταση του Κυρίου θα τους βρει στο πέλαγο ή σε κάποιο μακρινό λιμάνι, να έχουν μπουνάτσες και να να γυρίσουν γεροί σε αυτούς που τους περιμένουν.
midhoist.jpg

----------


## Sorokos

Καλή Ανάσταση και ήρεμες θάλασσες στα παλικάρια που κρατούν την Ελληνική Σημαία ψηλά σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## sylver23

Καλο πάσχα και καλή ανάσταση σε ολα τα μελη και τις οικογένειες τους ευχομαι.
Καλα να περάσετε αυτες τις μέρες!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και από εμένα καλή Ανάσταση και Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν αύριο ή την δεύτερη μέρα (και για τους συνονόματους την πέμπτη μέρα) και στα μέλη των οικογενειών τους .  Εύχομαι σε όλους Υγεία, ευτυχία και για τους συνομήλικους καλή μελέτη........*

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## Ikarian lover

_Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους και καλό Πάσχα, με υγεία και καλοτάξιδες θάλασσες , να είστε πάντα καλά_ ...

----------


## sea_serenade

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου Καλή Ανάσταση και Χρόνια Πολλά τόσο στα μέλη του forum όσο και στους ναυτικούς μας!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Και εγώ με την σειρά να ευχηθώ Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλα τα μέλη και τις οικογένειες τους και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς που βρίσκονται μακριά από τις οικογένειές αυτές τις ¶γιες μέρες.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλη Ανάσταση σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας, κυρίως στους ναυτικούς που είναι μακρύα απο τις οικογένειες τους. 
Εύχομαι του χρόνου να καταφέρουν να βρεθούν σπίτι τους.

----------


## cataman

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους τους Nautilιώτες και τις Nautilιώτισες.:-P :Very Happy: :-P

----------


## plori

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!! ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## Nikos_V

Τις ποιο θερμες ευχες σε ολους σας και στις οικογενειες σας!!!ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ και ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ σε οσους ταξιδευουν!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλή Ανάσταση με τις πιο θερμές ευχές σε όλους . Καλή Ανάσταση και σε όλους αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν αυτές τις μέρες και δεν είναι μαζί με τις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## prutanis

Χρονια Πολλα!!! Χριστος Ανεστη!!!
prutanis και dimitris

----------


## plori

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ( Απο της Καμάρες - Σίφνος)

----------


## Vortigern

> ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ( Απο της Καμάρες - Σίφνος)


Αληθως Ανεστη συμπατριοτη

Και Χριστος Ανεστη απο Αρτεμωνα-Σιφνος (Κρουστα!!!!)

----------


## Sorokos

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ,ΑΛΗΘΩΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ.

----------


## sylver23

Χριστός Ανέστη...!!!Χρόνια πολλά σε όλα τα μέλη και τις οικογένειες τους

----------


## lifesea

*XRONIA POLLA XRISTOS ANESTH...*

----------


## mike_rodos

Xρόνια πολλά!!! Χριστός Ανέστη... Και του χρόνου με υγεία, γεροί και δυνατοί να ανταλάζουμε και πάλι ευχές!!! 


DSCN0460.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ !!!! ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΣΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ

----------


## sea_serenade

Χριστός Ανέστη παιδιά. Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά. Υγεία και Ευτυχία σε όλους!!!

----------


## nasosvotanikos

χρονια πολλα --χριστος ανεστη--υγεια και χαρα σε ολους:???:

----------

